# Popping In To Say Hello!



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Been a while since I've posted. Havent had piranha for a few years but getting the itch again. Caribe this time?? I've always kept rhoms....live em.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Crickets....


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Ive been out of the piranha scene for years but have the itch again as well !


----------



## audiction (Dec 7, 2002)

1rhom said:


> Been a while since I've posted. Havent had piranha for a few years but getting the itch again. Caribe this time?? I've always kept rhoms....live em.


too bad this forum is dead...why don't you try a mixed pygo tank? some caribas, ternetzis, piraya and super reds instead of just the regular red bellies.


----------

